# thunder tiger ts4n i need parts



## raptorddd (Aug 6, 2005)

i have th thunder tigers ts4n and i broke a rear shock tower and 
cant get any parts for it anybody know a hobby shop that carries this parts 
i live in california 
thanks :thumbsup:


----------

